# Is there any Tai Chi in Morocco?



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't as of yet heard of, or seen any references to schools in Morocco. Anyone know of any? I don't want to wait until I travel to find out.

I'm going to Casablanca on vacation next month and would like to work with someone while I'm there.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but it sounds like an awesome vacation! I wish you luck finding someone to train with there. Have fun and fill us in when you get back.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

